# Amprolyzer v3.2 Treiberprobleme



## Dumbledore (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo auch,

ich habe hier neuerdings ein Problem mit meinem Amprolyzer v3.2. Ich habe diese Software längere Zeit nicht benutzt, von früher weiß ich aber dass und wie sie funktionierte. Diese Busanalysesoftware ist sehr hilfreich, und vor allem ist sie kostenlos bei http://support.automation.siemens.com (Beitrags-ID 18818699) erhältlich.

Wie auch immer, ich wollte das Tool nutzen, und es ging nicht, denn es gab Probleme mit dem Treiber der CP5512. Der Mechanismus ist ja so, dass beim Start von Amprolyzer STEP7 beendet werden muss, denn es wird durch die Taste "Add Bus" automatisch ein neuer Treiber installiert. Dieser Treiber (Ampro5512.sys) muss normalerweise am Ende mit der Taste "Remove Bus" wieder entfernt werden.

Bei mir klappt das aber nicht mehr. Am Anfang wird die Karte erkannt (da hat sie noch den STEP7-Treiber), dann wird mit "Add Bus" ein Ablauf gestartet der den Treiber ersetzen soll, und sofort danach folgt eine kryptische Fehlermeldung. Von da an kann man auf die Karte weder mit Amprolyzer noch mit STEP7 zugreifen, es muss erst in der Systemsteuerung der alte STEP7-Treiber wieder installiert werden.

Das Seltsame daran ist, dass ein Kollege mit denselben Softwareversionen den Amprolyzer noch problemlos nutzen kann, während eine Testinstallation auf einem anderen Laptop dieselben Probleme zeigte. Alle Versuche mit Neuinstallation des Amprolyzers und mit manueller An- und Abwahl der Treiber sind misslungen. Eine Neuinstallation von STEP7 habe ich mir bisher erspart und möchte dies auch wenn möglich nicht tun.

Im Anhang sind die Screenshots des Ablaufs während der erfolglosen Installation des Treibers.

Hat jemand eine Idee was da schiefläuft, und was man nun tun kann?




Software / Hardware :

Amprolyzer v3.20
STEP7 v5.4 SP5 HF1 Professional
CP5512, Treiber v8.0.0.0
Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## centipede (20 Oktober 2009)

Das ist mir neu, dass der Amprolyzer mit einer 5512 funktioniert.
Ist eigentlich nur mit einer 5611 kompatibel.


----------



## Dumbledore (20 Oktober 2009)

centipede schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu, dass der Amprolyzer mit einer 5512 funktioniert.
> Ist eigentlich nur mit einer 5611 kompatibel.


 
Laut Handbuch sollte das auch so sein, aber ich habe es selber mit einer 5512 benutzt, und ein Kollege macht das heute noch so. Wir haben noch nie eine 5611 im Hause gehabt, dennoch haben wir Schriebe vom Amprolyzer hier vorliegen 

Hier schriebst du doch schonmal dasselbe, und hast sogar die richtige Antwort parat gehabt 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------

